# Dogs of War



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

So, knowing my DH's military history and my love of working dogs, my aunt got me a book called Dogs of War. It's really a must-read for GSD enthusiasts! It does feature other breeds, mostly the Malinois, but a heavy emphasis is on the GSD and their trials and triumphs, as well as the general history, of dogs used in the US military. You can read it in bits and pieces, as well, so I definitely reccomend it! I laughed, cried, you name it... truely inspiring.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I got that as a Christmas gift! I'll have to get started reading it


----------

